# Switch 07 Umwerfer???



## Chrisbeechip (14. April 2008)

Tach auch.
Könnt ihr mir helfen, zwecks Umwerfer an meinem Switch?
Da gehts ja recht eng zu. Weiß schon, dass man LowClamp, TopSwing braucht. Doch beim X7 zum Beispiel geht der Zug ganz blöde seitlich von der Zughalterung am Rahmen weg.
Mit welchen habt ihr gute Erfahrungen?

Dank euch
Der Chris


----------



## eugeni (30. April 2008)

Hi,
hast du schon ein Umwerfer gefunden? Ich hab bis jetzt 2 Stück probiert und zwar XTR-950 und XTR-952. Keiner hat gepasst. Es ist einfach zum kotzen Wenniger als XT will ich nicht einbauen.
Grüß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisbeechip (23. Mai 2008)

Howdy.
Naja, den richtigen kann man nicht sagen, dass ich gefunden hab.
Etwas Modifizierung dabei. Funktioniert ganz gut. ist ein eigentlich
von unten gezogener LX aus der Altteilekiste.


----------

